# Chan Hong Lik - 10.10 Rubik's Cube Official Average



## uyneb2000 (Jul 19, 2015)

Not a record or anything, but it's pretty insane to think that a 6 or 7 year old can achieve this speed.


----------



## Iggy (Jul 19, 2015)

Holy ****


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 19, 2015)

that's insane !


----------



## Berd (Jul 19, 2015)

Incredible!


----------



## qqwref (Jul 19, 2015)

WTF :O


----------



## timeless (Jul 19, 2015)

hax0r


----------



## arbivara (Jul 20, 2015)

He's seven. Look deeper and awe to the fact that at this young age he finished 4th at Worlds in the WF category. Furthermore, here comes his 4yo sister!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 20, 2015)

I thing this kid wins the "youngest person to do their age" thingy (assuming he has a PB single that is sub 8).


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 21, 2015)

This him? Holy ***


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jul 21, 2015)

His feet times are insane!


----------



## molarmanful (Jul 21, 2015)

WAT NO TEH MATRIX IS BEING HAXED


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 22, 2015)

What impressed me most is that he was already below 14s at 5 years old (google).
At 4 years old, he was less than 24s. Shaved off 10s in 1 year (at his age)...

An old thread on his BLD


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jul 22, 2015)

Who thinks this guy is gonna have a world record when he's 10?  This guy has mad skills.


----------



## Tacito (Jul 22, 2015)

Judging by how fast kids can learn stuff at those ages he can probably learn all algs for 1LLL in a few months.


----------



## moralsh (Jul 22, 2015)

You can see him at the begining of this video:


----------



## Petro Leum (Jul 22, 2015)

Well, that's 0.01 better than my official PB. i should probably feel bad that i got rekt by a 6 year old, but im not even mad, that's amazing!

This kid is totally gonna have 10+ WRs when hes 15. TheNextFeliks can hand over his username imo.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jul 22, 2015)

This is crazy


----------



## biscuit (Jul 22, 2015)

Is it just me or does it look like he's doing the "Non-cuber flail"? Lol.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 22, 2015)

Next Feliks right here.


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 23, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Is it just me or does it look like he's doing the "Non-cuber flail"? Lol.



Looks like it's because his hands are so small. I wonder if a smaller cube would work even better for him...


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 23, 2015)

Already he's hampered by small hands...
Wait till the alien matures...


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 23, 2015)

WTF... So young, so talented :tu


----------



## G2013 (Jul 23, 2015)

nooooo all my perspective is changed...

In some years he will have 2x2 and 3x3 WRs single and avg, and who knows if even more.... He is only 7!! When I started cubing, he wasn't even born!!!


----------

